# كل من لديه شغف في الطاقة المغناطيسية ليضع بصمته هناااااااا



## firas_noraldeen (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس الكترونيك واتصالات ولكني مولع بالمغناطيسية والمحركات التي تعتمد على التجاذب والتنافر ارجو من الاخوة كل من ليه حب لهذا العلم الذي اتوقع انه سيغزو المستقبل بأذن الله ان يضع خبرته وتجاربه لباقي الاعضاء وفي ميزان حسناته لفائدة اخواننا وان شاء الله سلأظع خبرتي وتجاربي المتواضعة بين ايديكم قريبا بأذن الله


----------



## الباتل1 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لاتعقيب من الاخوان وصاحب الموضوع


----------



## hulc (13 أغسطس 2013)

للآسف آلعرب قول بلا فعل
هذآ مآ يجعل آلغرب آلذين ننعتهم بآلكفره آفضل منآ


----------



## رشيد الديزل (13 أغسطس 2013)

يا اخواني الموضوع مش بسيط انا قمت بتجربة المغناطيس القوي جدن احظرته من مصنع من الصين وقمت بعمل تجربه شاهدتها في انت ولكن للاسف بات بلفشل فليس كلما ينشر صحيح فاعمل حسابك ان كل ماينشر 70% كاذب وانته ابحث عن 30% اصحيحه لعلك تنجح انا لم اياس او انصدم ولكن عرفت ان كثير من ينشر في انت غير صحيح ولا اقول هذا الكلام من تشائم ولكن تنبيه للاخرين


----------



## علي حسين (14 أغسطس 2013)

استغلال القوة المغناطيسيه للمغناطيس الدائم لها محاذير منها ان القوة المغناطيسيه تتاثر بالاهتزازت الميكانيكيه والحرارة .. مما يجعل منها امرا غير عملي في الوقت الحاضر حيثما استعملت في الاجزاء الدوارة للمولد الكهربائي القائم على هذا الاساس .


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 أغسطس 2013)

اخي ..تم بنجاح باهر وتم عرظة في المعارظ والجامعات العالمية تشغيل محرك يعتمد مبدأ التنافر المغناطيسي وهو من تصميم وانتاج العالم التركي (( معمر يلدز-muammer yildiz)) المحرك الذي تم عرظة بقدرة 5kw وتم انتاج قدرات مختلفة أيظا ..كذلك تم تركيبة على سيارة صغيرة ...تابع الرابط ...
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=muammer+yildiz

 في احد المعارظ تم تشغيل المحرك لمدة اربع ساعات ونصف بدون توقف وبسرعة دوران تتجاوز ال 2000 دورة في الدقيقة ..وهذا أنجاز كبير بحد ذاتة ...هم يعرظون الأن أعطاء رخص تصنيع عبر موقع

http://www.bsmhturk.com/news.html


----------



## maaam5831112 (17 أغسطس 2013)

ملحوظة للاخوة في هذا الموضوع
لماذا تكتبون حرف "ظ" بدلا من "ض" في كتاباتكم 
انا لم افهم لماذا ؟؟؟
تحياتي


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 أغسطس 2013)

قدر تعلق الأمر بي ..لأن حرف الظاد بدون الف عندي عاطل في الحاسوب (( استخدام جائر من قبل الأطفال)) والى أن استطيع شراء لابتوب جديد (لأن لوحة المفاتيح ليس لها بديل عندنا) نرجوا أن تتحملونا قليلاً ....رغم أني اعتقد أن قظية شراء حاسوب جديد لن تكون ظمن فترة قريبة ..تحياتي


----------



## علي حسين (17 أغسطس 2013)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> قدر تعلق الأمر بي ..لأن حرف الظاد بدون الف عندي عاطل في الحاسوب (( استخدام جائر من قبل الأطفال)) والى أن استطيع شراء لابتوب جديد (لأن لوحة المفاتيح ليس لها بديل عندنا) نرجوا أن تتحملونا قليلاً ....رغم أني اعتقد أن قظية شراء حاسوب جديد لن تكون ظمن فترة قريبة ..تحياتي


احيانا اقع بنفس الخطا .. مع توفر حرف الضاد في الحاسوب .:7:


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 سبتمبر 2013)

firas_noraldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مهندس الكترونيك واتصالات ولكني مولع بالمغناطيسية والمحركات التي تعتمد على التجاذب والتنافر ارجو من الاخوة كل من ليه حب لهذا العلم الذي اتوقع انه سيغزو المستقبل بأذن الله ان يضع خبرته وتجاربه لباقي الاعضاء وفي ميزان حسناته لفائدة اخواننا وان شاء الله سلأظع خبرتي وتجاربي المتواضعة بين ايديكم قريبا بأذن الله




اخي ماذا تقصد بالمحركات التي تعتمد على التجاذب والتنافر


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (4 أكتوبر 2013)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## polpola (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أود أن أوضح أنه قد أنتابني هذا الشغف لمدة طوليه ولكن واجهتني مشكلة النديوم المشكلة في أقل عدد للشراء هو الف قطعه
وهذا كتير جدا علي فكرة لها احتمالات وليس لها قوانين


----------



## يااسين (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا ايضا كان عندي شغف كبير بهذا النوع من المحركات لكن مثل الأخ السابق مغانط النيودميوم غير متوفرة 

لهذا قررت التوجه نحو المحركات الكهرو مغناطيسية .

على كل حال هل شاهدت هذه الفيديوهات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TOrB8DlDWA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1r6JQUFt7I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCr3lOhMJCg

و هذه لعبة مسلية لعيونك ههههههههه
الملهم في فكرتها هو انعدام الجاذبية التي تساعد في استمرار الدوران رغم الاحتكاك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfApIcpGVak

كما ان هذا الموقع مفيد جدا
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/
و هذا رابط الكتاب مليئ بالتجارب و الافكار عسى ان يفيدك
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/PJKbook.pdf

ارجو ان يفيد و الله الموفق


----------

